# [SOLVED] WPA_GUI does not find wireless card

## tbrauch

I have put off setting up my wireless network because I read that it was easier after getting Gnome set up.  Gnome is set up so it's time to tackle wireless.

I have both wired and wireless compiled in my kernel, not as modules.  When I open WPA_GUI, there are no network adapters listed in the selection box.

I have an Acer Aspire One A150.  lspci -n gives me

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

03:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)
```

Plugging that into http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ gives 

```
[some non-networking stuff]

10ec8136   Yes   Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.   RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller   r8169   v2.6.25-

168c001c   Yes   Atheros Communications Inc.   AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)   ath5k   v2.6.25-
```

I think this is the relevant part of my .config file when I compiled my kernel:

[Edit to cut out this long list, correct information appears later]

Part of my problem might be that I *think* my wireless is named wlan0, but I'm not positive.  I feel like this might be a simple problem, but I haven't been able to figure it out in a few days.  Let me know if I can provide any other files.Last edited by tbrauch on Mon Jul 30, 2012 4:31 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## tbrauch

It looks like I missed something in my kernel.

```
[*] Networking support  --->

 [*]   Wireless  --->

  [*]   Wireless extensions

  < >   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) [<==== this should be marked but isn't]
```

That last thing wasn't check in my kernel, but it is now.  Recompiling and fingers crossed.

----------

## tbrauch

Adding that made the computer recognize the network card.  So, if you have the Ath5k, you need to make sure you have all of the following checked in your kernel:

```
[*] Enable loadable module support  --->

 [*]   Module unloading

 [ ]   Module versioning support

[*] Networking support  --->

 [*]   Wireless  --->

  [*]   Wireless extensions

  -*-   Improved wireless configuration API

  <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

  Networking options  --->

  <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging     (Optional)

Device Drivers  --->

 [*] Network device support  --->

  Wireless LAN  --->

   [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

   <*>   Atheros Wireless Cards  ---> 

         <*>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

-*- Cryptographic API  --->

 <*>   HMAC support

 <*>   AES cipher algorithms
```

Now, when I type ifconfg, I see wlan0.  However, WPA_GUI still does not see my card.

It says "Status: Could not get status from wpa_supplicant"

----------

## tbrauch

And now I feel silly.  Turns out that non-root cannot use WPA_GUI.

----------

## khayyam

tbrauch ...

I don't use wpa_gui but it probably uses the wpa control interface so the following should allow users in group 'wheel' to access the interface (and so control wpa_supplicant) and update the config file.

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1
```

best ... khay

----------

## tbrauch

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> tbrauch ...
> 
> I don't use wpa_gui but it probably uses the wpa control interface so the following should allow users in group 'wheel' to access the interface (and so control wpa_supplicant) and update the config file.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That worked.  Thanks.

----------

## BillWho

tbrauch,

Did you try network manager   :Question:   It might be part of the gnome package and one of the easiest to setup.

----------

